

Encrypted Bookmarks in Chrome with Hush - schrodingersCat
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hush-private-bookmarking/hjmoaenjknbdehbiaeeijcppnljflkff

======
schrodingersCat
This is a clever solution for chrome, but does anyone know of a similar add-on
for Firefox?

~~~
fenguin
Thanks! We've developed an analogous extension in Firefox, but it has been in
the review queue at addons.mozilla.org for over a week now. If you'd like to
try it out, you can download it at teameuler.com/hush.

